# Interesting breeding arrangement!



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Help me pick an option! What would you do if you just had two good sized dairy does to breed?

OPTION 1
-------------
I spoke to one of the commercial breeders of Boer goats in my area, and he says that he can let me buy a young buck to service my two does, and then trade me back for a wether that I can put in the freezer.

Now the thing is, I don't know that his herd is CAE/CL free, or how he'd really even know (he has ~250 goats). There are quite a few people around here that have stock that came from him (lots of 4H-ers) so his stock seems to be generally well regarded.

OPTION 2
-------------
Another option I've found locally is a breeder that has some goat semen stored that she bought from show type bucks ("Gun for HIre" and "Main Expo"), and I could pick up the supplies and learn to AI and would not have to buy a semen tank, which is the expensive part of the deal. The nice thing is I could end up with some really good quality stock, if I wanted to retain a doeling for my herd. She is charging $25 a straw, which is very reasonable. I am an EMT and I think learning AI wouldn't be much more difficult than say, intubation and IV's.  Since she's close by, I can always buy another straw and try again if I miss...

What to do?????


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

They say- go with the best buck you can afford- so if it were me I would be going with the AI route and the show quality buck semen

Also no sense in putting your girls at risk with a buckling from an untested herd IMO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OPTION 2 ...is a good one.....it is good.. that you will have top quality stock ... it will be ...50 % boer and dairy.... that is a good combo....but... you may be taking away... from the beautiful milk quality udders/teat structure of the dairy....you may ...want to consider ...trying to find a dairy type buck..... just a thought..  ..but if ...you can't ...the safest option is #2 ... good luck on whatever decision...you make.... :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The breeding goal is to be able to produce a crop of kids for the freezer next season... Hence going to Boer rather than Saanen. I might retain a really nice doeling just to be a meat producer if we end up liking meat goats. I'd like to get out of cattle... We just don't have the pasture for them on dry years. 40 acres and I have to feed my two cows some hay... SIGH!

We haven't actually _eaten _a goat yet, so I'm considering purchasing a wether to put in the freezer from the first guy either way.  We love venison and elk, so I am really looking forward to trying goat meat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome Zelda... :wink: :greengrin: .. now.. I see where your goal is .....in which.. is a great idea....... :thumb: 
goat meat is good ...and very healthy for you...Boers.... mix well ...with other goats.... :wink: 
:hug: good luck to you... :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd also have to go with Option #2.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

either option seems alright -- I would ask him about the testing and if he doesnt ask if you can draw blood on the buck you will be purchasing. YOu then can pay to have it tested, if he comes back clean then you have a nice buck to use, if not then just kindly tell him you will pass on the offer and you are only out the cost of the testing.


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

$25 a straw is a bargain for a high quality stud. AI can take a bit of practice, the timing can be tricky to keep the sperm viable. But if you can handle a combitube or a king airway you should do fine. Proper BSI is suggested. Make sure to get some videos of the procedure, it'll give your buddies teasing material for years. :greengrin: 

Stacey is right to suggest that a rental buck would be a lot less work, depending on how your place is set up. Letting you trade it back for a wether is a good deal. I used to have a Boer billy but not anymore. They smell and can be aggressive during breeding season. My place isn't set up right for a billy and it's SO much nicer without him around. Watch yourself when the nannies are in heat. If he decides you're a rival, the big ones can be dangerous. Let him do his business, stay out of the pasture. 

So, yeah, bring in rent-a-stud when the nannies start showing heat and swap him out for the wether when your breeders are covered. 

But $25 a straw and a few dollars worth of equipment...you can always bring in rent-a-stud if the AI doesn't work. 

You'll like goat meat, it's wonderful. Just don't harvest a billy in rut. My favorite dish is goat medallions in asparagus risotto.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Well, we went by Option #1's house, and I wasn't crazy about his stock. He does not do any testing for CAE/CL. If I did buy a buck from him, I'd have to quarantine and bloodtest before I'd expose it to my does.

I have found a third breeding option - I went through some show results and found someone nearby who has placed well at the shows in Albuquerque. She emailed me back that she stands her bucks to healthy does for $75 per doe. I am going to go look this weekend.

I am keeping the AI option in mind, but so far I haven't been able to tell if my girls are in heat. That would be a problem... 

:hair:


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

$75 per doe seems kind of steep. Plus, there's usually a boarding fee if your nannies are going to be there a while. I'd want a live birth guarantee for that price tag. 

Get yourself a "rut rag" and keep it sealed up. Let the nannies get a whiff of the big nasty and see if they flag. You can also straddle them and see if they run off, but don't let the neighbors see that. Might take it the wrong way. :slapfloor: 

For mine, I know about when to check them. August and late Jan./early Feb. The summer heat is more reliable but that's dropping babies in the middle of winter.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Well, we ended up liking the Option #3 person - she had healthy looking stock & a nice place. They show their animals all over the place... Kids do 4H and the whole 9 yards.

This is her junior buck, he's a year + old. I'd be inclined to use him on my dairy cross project. What do you meat goat advisors think?

He's currently about 175# and has a very nice temperament.










Yes, I'd just be taking them there for breeding. I made a buck rag while I was there.


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't show goats so I can't speak to the technicals, but he seems like a fine, handsome fella to me. Seems to be getting plenty to eat, coat is smooth, good muscle in the shoulders. That's all you can tell without a blood test and vet check. Looks like he gets better care than the lot I inspected this weekend. 

A year old and 175#...he's going to be a big boy. Toss him in the pasture for a couple months and send him home before he gets big enough to be a problem. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is taking her does to be bred to him when in heat dvfreelancer 

I like him a lot Zelda and i think you choose a good option :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is nice looking....go for it... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, that's a big chunky goat! He should make some nice kids for you. You might be able to get a nice price for 50% Boer/dairy doelings if you have more than you want for your freezer too. I think you made a good choice. You can always try the AI next year. 

You're doing the same thing I want to start with; crossing the dairy goats with Boer to get something that is better for eating. There's not enough meat on our LaManchas. I'm hoping to get a couple of Boer does this spring; 4 young goats in the freezer a year would be perfect for us since we don't eat a ton of meat. I thought about getting a Boer buck, but then our little Alpine buck wouldn't have much work to do with only a handful of does...and I'm not sure I want 250+ pounds of horns and testosterone in the yard with the nieces and nephews around. Paying for breedings every year would add up to too much when we can buy scrub goats at the auction for $25-50 and eat them.


----------

